# Seltsames verhalten und blut unterlaufene Flossen am Koi



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Habe seit gestern das problemdas einer unserer Koi nicht nach oben zum fressen kommt.
Schwimmt immer im Teich am Rand und wilö sich beim seerosen tipf verstecken.
Nun ist aufgefallen nachdem wir ihn nun raus geholt haben das er Blut unterlaufene Flossen hat.

Wasserpemperatur ist bei 19 °C


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Hier die Fotos.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)




----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2017)

Hi Andy,

leider kann ich die Fotos nicht so recht deuten. Manchmal kann es sein das Flossen im Wachstum etwas mehr durchblutet werden. Aber danach sieht es eigentlich nicht aus und so verhält er sich auch nicht.

Mein 1. Tipp wäre ein Salzbad.
15-20 gramm jodfreies Speisesalz pro Liter Teichwasser in einem extra Behälter. Diesen gut durchlüften. Erst den Fisch rein, dann langsam das Salz einfüllen und vorsichtig mit der Hand verrühren. So wie der Fisch ins taumeln kommt oder sich auf die Seite legt sofort zurück in den Teich. Das 3x hintereinander. Bitte den Fisch dabei beobachten, die können manchmal aus dem Behälter springen.

Wenn du ihn eh draussen hast, bitte mal auf den Rücken drehen und in die Kiemen gucken. Diese müssen tiefrot sein, nicht hell, nicht gräulich!

Danach berichtest du uns nochmal!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Das wären nochmal 2 Bilder als wenn die Schuppen an den seiten gerötet sind.
    

Hmmm wachstum...
Sie bekommen nun viel mehr Futter als im Aquarium aber das Verhalten passt nicht zum Wachstum bin ich der Meinung. 

Kiemen habe icj kontrolliert. 
Die sind schön rot.

Der Koi ist nun erstmal wieder im Teich ohne Salzbad.
Hat sich nun aich gleich der Gruppe angeschlossen und kam nu auch an die Oberfläche und zeigt Appetit. 
Ich füttere nun gleich nochmal und dann Berichte ich nochmal.


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2017)

ah, besser, jetzt würde ich sagen warten, abwarten und zwar ohne Salzbad!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich froh bin kein Salzbad gemacht zu haben. 
Füttern war auch erfolgreich.
Er kam nach oben und hat sich was geholt.


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2017)

ach, so ein Salzbad ist für die ne Wellnesskur.....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Was das Salz angeht werde ich mich richtig einlesen müssen.


----------



## tosa (24. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was das Salz angeht werde ich mich richtig einlesen müssen.



mach das, zur rechten Zeit eine wahre Hilfe. Von daher sage ich immer Finger weg wenn nicht notwendig!


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (24. Mai 2017)

Da stimme ich dir absolut zu.
Man muss abwarten können.
Irgendwann hat man da einen Blick für.
Vei den Schleierschwänzen die wir im Aquarium haben ist es aich so.
Da haben wir schon den Blick.


----------



## Lion (25. Mai 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Man muss abwarten können.
> .



also mir wurde empfohlen, desto früher man eine Krankheit behandelt, um so größer ist die Heilungsmöglichkeit.
Erkundige dich, um welche Krankheit es sich handelt um so das richtige Mittel anzuwenden.
Info beim Koi-Dok oder in einem guten Koi-Fachgeschäft einholen.

(ist dein Wasser in Ordnung?)

Viel Erfolg wünscht 
Leon


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (25. Mai 2017)

Dem Koi gezt es wieder gut.
Er schwimmt wieder in der Gruppe, Frist... Wieder komplett normales Verhalten. 

Werte sind in Ordnung.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2017)

Zitat : * defekter Link entfernt *
Bakterielle Flossenfäule
Die bakterielle Flossenfäule wird im Speziellen durch ungenügende Haltungsbedingungen begünstigt und wird beispielsweise durch Flexibakter oder Aeromonaden verursacht. Zu Beginn sind besonders die Flossen beziehungsweise die Schwanzflosse blutig unterlaufen und entzündet. Im Endstadium fasern sie aus und faulen schließlich bis direkt an den Fischkörper weg. Diese Infektion lässt sich ausschließlich im Anfangsstudium heilen.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (26. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Info.
Werde den hübschen mir morgen nochmal ansehen.
Bisher war nun immer noch alles bestens.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (27. Mai 2017)

So mal ne kleine Rück Info.
Dem Koi geht es bestens.
Die Blut unter laufenen Flossen sind wieder völlig normal. 
Vielleicht waren ja auch die Kiemen verschleimt oder einfach nur Stress was ich mal denke.


----------

